# (X, mouse USB) Problemas varios (en desarrollo)

## enemorales

Hola a todos,

Primero que nada quisiera saludar a la comunidad de Gentoo. Por lo que entiendo hasta el momento están haciendo un trabajo excelente.

Hace un par de meses que abandoné definitivamente MSWindows y me cambié a GNU/Linux. Comencé con una distribución "sencilla" (Knoppix) y desde entonces he estado aprendiendo un montón y por lo mismo creo que es hora de dar otro paso: hace un par de días que estoy probando Gentoo.

La instalación pasó más o menos bien (creo), aunque todavía tengo algunos problemas que no sé como resolver y he ahí la razón de mi post. 

1.- Los módulos. He modificado /etc/modules.d/i386 para poner los módulos correspondientes a mi tarjetas de red (la más importante en todo caso, por ahora, es la inalámbrica) y luego ejecutado modules-update. El archivo /etc/modules.conf resultante incluye las líneas que agregué, pero los módulos no son ejecutados y tengo que cargarlos manualmente cada vez que inicio.

2.- ¿Cómo hago para que se configure la clave WEP de mi tarjeta inalámbrica al inicio? Me parece que tengo que manipular el archivo /etc/init.d/net.eth1, pero éste sobrepasa mis conocimientos: no sé dónde meter mano...

3.- X. ¿Hay algún utilitario para obtener un /etc/X11/xorg.conf que camine? Hasta el momento he podido levantar Xorg usando mi archivo de configuración de Knoppix, pero eso significa un montón de problemas con paths cuya correspondencia con Gentoo desconozco. Y luego: ¿Qué archivo de configuración usa X para decidir el Windows Manager? Poner un archivo .xinitrc en mi cuenta no ha evitado que X ejecute twm en vez de fluxbox...

4.- xterm. Cuando he conseguido alguna configuración de X que camine, no tengo terminales. Simplemente no se ejecutan. Probé instalar también aterm, con los mismos resultados... Ni siquiera sé cuál es el origen del error, porque no tengo ningún mensaje al respecto   :Sad: 

Bueno, esos son mis problemas más inmediatos. Por cierto que agradeceré cualquier luz que me puedan dar para resolverlos. Muchísimas gracias de antemano y ¡hasta pronto!

[/list][/list]Last edited by enemorales on Fri Feb 04, 2005 9:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Stolz

1-Para indicar los modulos que quieres caragr debes de ponerlos en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ( o /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 si usas un kernel antiguo)

2-De WiFi ni idea

3- Puedes generar el archivo de forma automatica con

# Xorg -configure

(Crea el archivo en /root/xorg.conf.new)

Tambien puedes hacerlo respondiendo a preguntas en modo texto con

# xorgconfig

O por ultimo, Respondiendo a preguntas en un menú visual con 

# xorgcfg -textmode 

(recomendado este metodo)

4-Ni idea, sin mensaje de error poco se puede hacer, tal vez no tengas soporte para tty en el kernel, auqnue me extrañaria en tal caso que hayas podido hacer login

Saludozzzzzzzzzzz

----------

## enemorales

Hola,

Gracias por la respuesta.

Bueno, ahora resulta que pareciera haber problemas con mis driver radeon, tengo el siguiente mensaje despues de usar el archivo de configuracion generado por xorgconfig:

symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

Could not init font path element /usr/sharefonts/local/, removing from list!

Otra cosa que olvid* antes: al partir, Gentoo s*lo muestra el cursor. Pareciera estar escribiendo cosas en la pantalla, pero no las despliega. En cierto punto el cursor se detiene en medio de la pantalla y no sigue a menos que yo presione enter (sospecho que me est* dando alguna opci*n para elegir). Despu*s de eso todo anda "bien" (salvo que mis intentos por modificar /etc/init.d/net.eth1 siguen infructuosos).

Muchas gracias de nuevo...

----------

## LTK666

Saludos (este es mi primer post por aqui)

2- respecto al tema de la wifi en mi portatil tengo la config en /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Me parece que no acabas de tener el kernel bien configurado, ¿lo has compilado a mano? Si es asi, ¿Has probado genkernel?

PD: ¿Podrias cambiar el titulo al formato [TEMA] Descripcion  (estado) ?

PPD: Seguramente obtendras mas respuestas si pones un tema por post.

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Hola, primero de todo bienvenido.

En cuanto al driver para la radeon, en Linux hay 3 formas de configurar las tarjetas de ATI;

1- Usando el AGP y el DRI, ambos del kernel: para ello, compila el kernel con soporte para DRI radeon y con soporte para el AGP del chiopset de tu placa. No compiles el kernel con compatibilidad para el framebuffer ATI, si quieres framebufer usa el VESA.

2- Usando el AGP del kernel y los drivers de ATI. Debes compilar el kernel, igualmente con soporte AGP para tu placa, pero SIN soporte DRI. DESPUÉS de instalar el kernel e iniciar de nuevo con él, instalas el paquete ati-drivers (emerge ati-drivers). Para configurar las X usas fglrxconfig. Cuando te pregunte si quieres usar el AGP de los drivers de ATI o uno externo, le dices que el externo.

3- Usando tanto el soporte AGP como el DRI, ambos de ATI: para hacerlo así debes compilar el ekrnel SIN soporte AGP y SIN soporte DRI. Configuras las X igual que en el caso anterior, con fglrxconfig, pero cuando te pregunte si quieres el AGP de ATI o uno externo, le dices que el de ATI.

Cuando hayas configurado las X de alguna de las 3 formas, has de ejecutar un opengl-update:

- Con DRI del kernel: opengl-update xorg-x11

- Con DRI de ATI: opengl-update ati.

Y recuerda: Si recompilas el kernel y usas el DRI de ATI, debes reinstalar los ati-drivers. y repetir el opengl-update ati

----------

## enemorales

Hola,

Primero que nada, muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Les cuento: parece que voy para atrás en vez de para adelante. Me puse a seguir las instrucciones de ATI, desactivé el DRI del kernel, usé fglrxconfig, instalé ati-drivers, ejecuté "opengl-update ati" , compilé y reinicié: ¡sorpresa! Gentoo no parte, dice que el hay un problema de corrupción del kernel. Probé de nuevo (usando un kernel 2.4 que tengo gracias a genkernel) un par de veces (en una de esas era algo que hubiera fallado en la compilación)... y nada. El kernel que obtengo, por alguna razón extraña, o bien está corrupto o bien cree que lo está, la cuestión es que no puedo partir Gentoo ni mucho menos echar a andar X  :Sad: .

Bueno, probaré de nuevo con genkernel a ver si alguna cosa cambia, y también la opción con DRI en el kernel.

Como hasta ahora. MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS, DE VERDAD. Les cuento como me fue pronto...

Veré como cambio el tema  :Smile: 

----------

## focahclero

Bueno espro que vayas resolviendo tus problemas.

Para el punto 2 (red sin cables) tienes esta estupenda guía: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

Saludos,

----------

## enemorales

Reporte de avance:

Hola muchachos, les cuento cómo voy por el momento.

genkernel me proveyó un kernel que camina. Ya tengo X, aunque sin DRI (lo cual por el momento tampoco es tan malo, porque así no puedo jugar enemy-territory y entonces mi productividad crece dramáticamente). La clave WEP se configura: al parecer mi script, aunque muestra varios mensajes de error, funciona. Lo que no he podido hacer es quitarme de encima twm... 

Recíén ahora he conectado el mouse USB y está absolutamente muerto: ni la lucecita roja (es óptico) se ilumna...

----------

## pcmaster

[quote][/ Me puse a seguir las instrucciones de ATI, desactivé el DRI del kernel, usé fglrxconfig, instalé ati-drivers, ejecuté "opengl-update ati" , compilé y reinicié: ¡sorpresa! Gentoo no parte, dice que el hay un problema de corrupción del kernelquote]

No has seguido el orden correcto:

1- Indica las opciones de ocmpilación del kernel, según quieras usar los drivers del kernel o de ATI.

2- Compila el kernel.

3- Pon el nuevo kernel en el lilo.conf, ejecuta lillo y reinicia con el NUEVO kernel.

4- Instala ATI-DRIVERS (solo si quieres usar los drivers de ATI)

5- ejecuta:

 # opengl-update ati (para los drivers de ATI)  o bien

 # opengl-update xorg-x11 (si usas los drivers del kernel)

6- Configura las X con gflrxconfig (o copiale un archivo de configuración valido).

Si continuas con problemas te pongo mi fichero de configuración de las X. Es el que tenía con Xfree, me sirvió para xorg (todavía tengo las 6.7)

Ya nos contarás

----------

